# Vigo Risotto Milanese - Made in the Microwave!



## Michelemarie (Mar 22, 2006)

I love risotto but don't make it often because of how much patience you must have.  Anyways, I found this microwavable recipe! Great for a side dish!

*Vigo Risotto Milanese*

2 Cups chicken broth, divided use
2 tablespoons butter 
3 Tablespoons onion, minced
1 Cup arborio rice
1/3 Cup dry white win
1 pinch saffron, toasted (I have never used this)
1 Cup water
1/3 Cup freshly grated parm


In a covered microwave-proof 2 qt. casserole cook onion and butter on high for 3 minutes.
Remove  conver and continue rest of recipe uncovered.
Add wine, rice and saffron - stir and cook on high 2 minutes.
Add one cup of broth, stir and cook on high 5 minutes.
Stir in remaining cup ofbroth and cool on high 10 minutes, stirring once midway through.
Stir in cup of water and cook on high 9 minutes, stirring once midway through.
Add parm cheese - season as needed.
Enjoy!


----------



## RDG (Mar 23, 2006)

Michelemarie....I don't understand.
You are going to cook for 29 minutes something that is necessary to cook for only 20! And in a microwawe, moreover! Is it not better to cook in a normal pan?


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 23, 2006)

RDG - Don't get me wrong - slowly cooked risotto (all my recipes are longer than 20 minutes) is wonderful! But what I like about this recipe is that I can pop it in, hit 5 - and go about other things instead of staying in front of the stove slowly stirring.  See, I have a toddler whose fussy time is oh, right about dinner time.  Standing over a stove is not an option for me right now.  Last night I added some sauteed baby bella mushrooms to the risotto - very good - try it! I'm an interested in what you think.


----------



## RDG (Mar 23, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> RDG - Don't get me wrong - slowly cooked risotto (all my recipes are longer than 20 minutes) is wonderful! But what I like about this recipe is that I can pop it in, hit 5 - and go about other things instead of staying in front of the stove slowly stirring. See, I have a toddler whose fussy time is oh, right about dinner time. Standing over a stove is not an option for me right now. Last night I added some sauteed baby bella mushrooms to the risotto - very good - try it! I'm an interested in what you think.


Oh, well.....  I'm not sure to have understood everything, but....(Have in mind: with me, it's better to use simple words. As "Me Tarzan, You Jane") 

Effectively, I have a different position. I work too, and a lot of times I had to do many other things just in dinner time. In those cases, I've nothing to say against all-ready foods, or cans, or whatever else did'nt compell me to lose time. Here there are a lot of packages of already made pastas and risotti, or frozen or dried. I've used a lot.
BUT
if I want to cook, I COOK.
Risotto is not so heavy to do. It's not necessary to fix the pan all the time: When you pass in front of it, you mix a bit. It's enough. And it tooks less time than in your way. 
I mean, I agree with you that not always one can have time and willing to cook: well, he will not cook. A good sandwich can be good enough. But, generally, I've seen that, between making a simple dish well cooked and opening and heating a frozen meal there is not so a great difference in time. Moreover, you obtain to relax a bit, and eat in a much more better and healthy way. And it's not necessary to serve a complexe recipe to eat well.
Of course, if you do this three times a day for five persons, it's just a little problem to speak about "relax" .
Only an opinion, in every way: I don't want to teach anything to nobody (or anybody? Uff.....double negation or not? That's the question.... )


----------



## Sage (Mar 23, 2006)

The recipe sounds good; as soon as I get back to my home cooking,I will try it. I have been making my rice Pilaff in the microwave for 30 years; it always comes out perfect.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 23, 2006)

RDG - I love reading your posts!  And I love learning from you!  I will try to speak in better english for you.

Sage - I can't wait to hear how you like this recipe! Make sure to post right away!


----------

